# autodoser & combining solutions



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I started out using pmdd and an eheim autodoser some years ago, now i would like to start the PPS system.

Is there any harm in mixing the SS and Mg solutions together so i can continue using my autodoser, and hand dose TE?

I've read there are interaction issues between TE's and PO4.

Sorry if this has been covered before, i didn't find an answers in the archive...

Thanx in advance


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

hmmm, 

In absence of any comments, (and a 'fail' in chemistry all those years go :razz: ) I'm gonna assume seperate dosing is to allow for tailored S.S. and Mg levels and not due to an adverse chemical reaction.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I use an eheim liquidoser on a 5 gallon test tank I setup, I dose Tropica Master Grow, Iron, and Flourish Excel everyday via the doser and I manually add nitrate and phosphate one or two times a week when I am at work. Don't know if that helps...


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Hi Fishfry,

Do you know if there is an interaction between the PPS Standard solution (SS) and the Mg solutions?

I'm using my Eheim on a 100Gal with 1.5 WPG light. Since we can only get 8x rotations a day @ 1 - 1.2ml each, I've made double strength solutions and dose 6.6ml per day. ;-) ;-)


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Nothing should occur and it should work fine together.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Good thing for Tom, because I am a dope when it comes to ferts. I only do 4 rotations per day on my 5 gallon tank, and I had to super dilute the ferts to be able to do it. I can see how dosing a 100g would cause some problems, it is too late now but a peristaltic pump might have been a better option for a tank of that magnitude. One of the forum members (IUnknown) has a good description of how he made a peristaltic pump doser.

http://aquascapingjournals.com/journals/diy_automated_dosing.htm


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Thankyou for the answer Tom, much appreciated

Thanks for the link Fishfry, that setup is kinda the way I'll end up going when $$ and time permits.

Cheers,


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You can snag some dosing stuff off ebay every so often or AM makes one for about 80-95$.

They are conveinent.

Main thing is to not put concentrated ferts together, eg Fe/PO4, once they are in the tank, they tend to not cause issues.

Blow out the lines in any dosing system and check it at least once every two to three weeks.

I've done 8 systems for marine tanks and 5 for FW.

I'd like to get a nice centralized system for home and link the tanks together. Water changes, CO2, light timing, Dosing would all be automated.

I'd just need to prune and clean filters etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Ok, now I'm inspired.... I'm off to Ebay


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn, you out bid me again

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

